# first hemlock,



## yelton (Feb 25, 2012)

and my first climb after training.. more pics to come


----------



## yelton (Feb 25, 2012)

...


----------



## Zale (Feb 25, 2012)

How long is your lanyard?


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 25, 2012)

yelton said:


> ...



Keep those hangers cleared out, that could injure someone if it falls out and hits them.


----------



## tree md (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like a nice job Yelton. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 25, 2012)

Removal or prune job ?
We have a lot of conifers around here with bent/broken branches like that. Happened in a ice/snow storm we had 2 years ago last Christmas. 
You can ignore Clueless Carbs advice. It is pretty obvious he has never worked a Hemlock. Most of the time you have to tie a rope on them, and PULL those cut branches out to get them down.
Rick


----------



## husabud (Feb 25, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Removal or prune job ?
> Rick



Removal I hope with them spikes on.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 25, 2012)

That is why I was asking. Didn't want to jump on his case if it was a removal.
Rick


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 25, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Removal or prune job ?
> We have a lot of conifers around here with bent/broken branches like that. Happened in a ice/snow storm we had 2 years ago last Christmas.
> You can ignore Clueless Carbs advice. It is pretty obvious he has never worked a Hemlock. Most of the time you have to tie a rope on them, and PULL those cut branches out to get them down.
> Rick



You need to stop slandering my posts bud.

Anyway,

Let's hope you're right about having to tie a rope to hangers and pulling them down. Maybe no one will get killed by the one that falls on it's own.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 25, 2012)

Clueless,

When you stop giving bad advice, I will get off your case. But not one minute before then.
Is that simple enough for you ?

Rick


----------



## husabud (Feb 25, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> That is why I was asking. Didn't want to jump on his case if it was a removal.
> Rick



I'm with ya there Rick.


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 25, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Clueless,
> 
> When you stop giving bad advice, I will get off your case. But not one minute before then.
> Is that simple enough for you ?
> ...



Have you lost your mind?!

Telling someone to clear their hangers is not bad advice! 

If you, or anyone else for that matter ever back talked me when I told them to clear a hanger they'd be coming out of the tree and going home. 

I don't care how long you've been doing tree work, or how good you think you are, you'd leave my job site the first time you ever said something like that to me. I won't let your ego get someone else killed or injured. 

Understood?


----------



## husabud (Feb 25, 2012)

And so we have another AA...


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 25, 2012)

Like I said, it is clear that you haven't worked Hemlock. The branches act like they are covered in velcro. Unlike Yellow pine where the branches will slide out fairly easy, Hemlocks often requires a ROPE to pull them out. Second point.... how do you know that he didn't just cut that branch and was reaching for it 2 seconds after the photo was taken? Third point.... don't you see all the 'likes' on posts where you get slammed? Clueless is as Clueless does.
Rick


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 25, 2012)

husabud said:


> And so we have another AA...



Does this AA guy even exist or is he just someone you made up that you can compare people to?:msp_unsure:


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 25, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Like I said, it is clear that you haven't worked Hemlock. The branches act like they are covered in velcro. Unlike Yellow pine where the branches will slide out fairly easy, Hemlocks often requires a ROPE to pull them out. Second point.... how do you know that he didn't just cut that branch and was reaching for it 2 seconds after the photo was taken? Third point.... don't you see all the 'likes' on posts where you get slammed? Clueless is as Clueless does.
> Rick



Rick; When are you going to stop being a crack head?

Really man, a Forest Gump line?


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 25, 2012)

Like I told you before Clueless ..... Do some reading! He was real.
Rick


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 25, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Like I told you before Clueless ..... Do some reading! He was real.
> Rick



I have it on DVD, but honestly dude, I don't think Forest Gump is real. :hmm3grin2orange:

But I'll start calling you Little Ricky Gump if it makes you feel better.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 25, 2012)

Clueless,
I'll type this real slow so you can keep up reading it. When I said the guy was real, I was talking about AA.
Also I didn't quote Forest Gump...quote means to repeat exactly........ I paraphrased the line. I know that will go way over your head, so I won't waste time trying to explain what it means right now. Maybe when you start showing me third grade intelligence, I will try to explain it.
Ask for calling me Gump, have fun, I wish I had his kind of money and luck. ( Gump or Hanks ) Plus, even Gump sounds about 10 times smarter than you, so fire away.
Anyways, you still don't get that you are just an unwanted noise around here despite so many folks telling you and even getting banned. Even Gump would have that figured out by now!
Rick


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 25, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Clueless,
> I'll type this real slow so you can keep up reading it. When I said the guy was real, I was talking about AA.
> Also I didn't quote Forest Gump...quote means to repeat exactly........ I paraphrased the line. I know that will go way over your head, so I won't waste time trying to explain what it means right now. Maybe when you start showing me third grade intelligence, I will try to explain it.
> Ask for calling me Gump, have fun, I wish I had his kind of money and luck. ( Gump or Hanks ) Plus, even Gump sounds about 10 times smarter than you, so fire away.
> ...



Oh, you were talking about AA. 

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## superjunior (Feb 25, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Oh, you were talking about AA.
> 
> Sorry, my bad.



take a chill pill man, relax...


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 25, 2012)

It looks like you have some nice gear and are off to a good start. Stay safe and have fun with it man, I've got 19 years climbing and have never had more fun then I do now.


----------



## no tree to big (Feb 25, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Have you lost your mind?!
> 
> Telling someone to clear their hangers is not bad advice!
> 
> ...



why clear the hanger? how about just set your self up so you can cut like ten branches out in one shot and let the hanger fall on its own... that way nobody should be under the tree anyway :msp_unsure:

so you own a co.? 
sounds like your a boss/owner I would knock the f out and be on my way home before you could send me home! balck talk ok mommy, this aint kindergarten son

can we vote somebody of the "island"? or is this a dictatorship :hmm3grin2orange: I wish I lived in a part of the country that had trees of the needle variety that made it over 40 feet tall pines are fun


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 25, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> why clear the hanger? how about just set your self up so you can cut like ten branches out in one shot and let the hanger fall on its own... that way nobody should be under the tree anyway :msp_unsure:
> 
> so you own a co.?
> sounds like your a boss/owner I would knock the f out and be on my way home before you could send me home!



Can you say that again, in English? I don't understand "I would knock f out and be my way home before could send home".


----------



## no tree to big (Feb 26, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Can you say that again, in English? I don't understand "I would knock f out and be my way home before could send home".



I'll send it via a PM gimme a min


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 26, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> I'll send it via a PM gimme a min



tic, tok, tic



> PM from no tree
> 
> so you own a co.?
> 
> ...



So what you're saying is, you'd knock off and go home before I told you to? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 26, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> why clear the hanger? how about just set your self up so you can cut like ten branches out in one shot and let the hanger fall on its own... that way nobody should be under the tree anyway :msp_unsure:



Nobody would stick around to drag your mess either.

Like my sig says,

"Doing things in the proper sequence can make
the difference between an easy, efficient job
and a back breaking, no fun, ass losing proposition".


----------



## no tree to big (Feb 26, 2012)

why are you posting my pm on the open forum? I could care less what you think because we all know your an idiot


----------



## HorseFaller (Feb 26, 2012)

Yelton nice picks. Our hemlocks here usually branch out like that after being topped or damaged. The only one I think I have found worse for limbs is Norwegian Spruce seems like they have a wring of limbs every six inches and more pitch then a piss fir. Sorry your thread is being trampled.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 26, 2012)

Yelton,
Would still like to know if it was a prune or takedown. 
Also would like to say sorry that your thread got trashed so bad.
Rick


----------



## thepheniox (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry everyone. I know the popular thing would be to just bash a guy because everyone else is. However, suggesting that someone clear hangers is not bad advice at all. In fact its great advice. When I have a hanger in the tree no one goes under the tree. I'd rather have the brush pile up until I get it out then have it fall on someone.


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 26, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> why are you posting my pm on the open forum? I could care less what you think because we all know your an idiot



You don't know me from Adam's house cat. You're just being a troll.


----------



## no tree to big (Feb 26, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> You don't know me from Adam's house cat. You're just being a troll.



lol


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 26, 2012)

So everyone is clear, do not post a PM on the open forum. Rule 7. Please read the guidelines

tanks alot


----------



## squad143 (Feb 26, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> So everyone is clear, do not post a PM on the open forum. Rule 7. Please read the guidelines
> 
> tanks alot



Looks like someone got "banned" for that.


Yelton, -Congrats on your first Hemlock. Sorry your thread got a "little" hijacked. Happens on here a lot. You'll get used to reading through it.

I do my fair share of hemlocks. Most of them dead.

Once you post a pic, you're open to criticism. Even more so if it's a video. Keep an open mind, have thick skin, learn from them. A lot of them are meant to help, most are not malicious.
With that being said; It did not look as you had a second tie in. If you didn't, get one. If you did.... sorry, my bad.







Since the pics were posted yesterday, I'm sure the job is completed. In case you (or future readers) are unaware; 
When cutting limbs that are grown into co-dominant stems, great care must be taken, because sometimes these limbs can be under great tension (like a springpole). Body position in the tree, reaction forces, type of cut(s) and numerous other factors must be taken into consideration. They are not always under tension, but when they are and you're unprepared....... well hopefully the worst you get is a pinched saw.





Once again, Congrats.
Enjoy climbing...... it's addictive.
Be safe, have fun.


----------



## squad143 (Feb 26, 2012)

Zale said:


> How long is your lanyard?



My guess would be at least 12'.


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Yelton,
Wondering if your helmet is equipped with a chinstrap. (My eyesight ain't what it used to be - and if the pic shows one; my bad) Anyway, if you aren't using one, your helmet is gonna take a tumble or two off your noggin.


----------



## yelton (Feb 26, 2012)

Zale said:


> How long is your lanyard?


12ft. works well when double wrapping the tree..


----------



## yelton (Feb 26, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Removal or prune job ?
> We have a lot of conifers around here with bent/broken branches like that. Happened in a ice/snow storm we had 2 years ago last Christmas.
> You can ignore Clueless Carbs advice. It is pretty obvious he has never worked a Hemlock. Most of the time you have to tie a rope on them, and PULL those cut branches out to get them down.
> Rick


removal.. customer wanted it down, even though i suggested raising the crown.. more pics later this week:msp_thumbup:


----------



## husabud (Feb 26, 2012)

Glad you made it back.msorry for all the B S you get around here but bad info is bad info. If you are only pruning, you should lose the spikes as to not overwhelm the tree with wounds and possibly spread disease from another tree. Hangers? Let 'em be just keep people aware and away whilst you eventually clear them. Good luck and get a chin strap or you'll be cursing that helmet in no time. Looking good though. If you can weed through the shiite there is a lot of good info here.


----------



## yelton (Feb 26, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> Hi Yelton,
> Wondering if your helmet is equipped with a chinstrap. (My eyesight ain't what it used to be - and if the pic shows one; my bad) Anyway, if you aren't using one, your helmet is gonna take a tumble or two off your noggin.


yes i have already lost it once lol.. i started using the strap from my goggles to hold it on now.


----------



## yelton (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks everyone for the advice:msp_thumbup: im open to criticism for learning purposes so feel free. i have thick skin. the tree is a removal even though i suggested raising the crown... more pics later this week!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 27, 2012)

This is what I see, ya need a proper helmet, when in a bucket, I will sometimes wear one of those, but climbing, ya gotta have a chin strap, you will be distracted ALL THE TIME, trying to keep it on, not looking up as you know it will fall off...big thing, IMO. Safety line, your not tied in properly, even with a steel core, ya need the back up, use it as a tool as well as a life saving advice. Specs, cant tell if you have them on (clear?) This is a biggie 2, one little spec in the eye and your down, if it gets embedded in the tissue, they have to dig it out and sometimes they cant find it, as it does not show on ex-rays, very painful...........believe me! Get those things taken care of and I think youll be inbidnaas! Keep us posted, have fun and BE SAFE!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 27, 2012)

*oops*

I see the goggles hanging off your neck, good!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 27, 2012)

squad143 said:


> Looks like someone got "banned" for that.
> 
> When cutting limbs that are grown into co-dominant stems, great care must be taken, because sometimes these limbs can be under great tension (like a springpole). Body position in the tree, reaction forces, type of cut(s) and numerous other factors must be taken into consideration. They are not always under tension, but when they are and you're unprepared....... well hopefully the worst you get is a pinched saw.



Yes he did, that a big NONO

You got that right, those thing can be brutal, I barley got into one with my handsaw, the co-dom was being held back by it, so I put myself in a good position, right as I started to cut, it popped on me, co dom sprung inward, bending my handsaw  Had I stayed there, I would have taken it right in the face


----------



## Carburetorless (Feb 28, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Yes he did, that a big NONO



Yeah, I forgot about rule 7.


----------

